# Zweidimensionale Arrays



## babuschka (26. Mrz 2012)

Hey Leute könnt ihr mir mal sagen , wieso das array nicht funktioniert:
Es soll nur alle geraden zahlen ausgeben, und immer da , wo es eine ungerade zahl gibt soll es ne "0" hinzufügen, 

```
public class g{
	public static void main (String[]args){
		
		int array[][]=new int [10][10];
		for(int i=0;i<10;i++){
			for(int j=0;j<10;j++){
	if(i+j%2==0){
	array[i][j]="  ";
	
	}
	
	else{
        array[i][j]=" ";
	}
	
	System.out.print(array[i][j]);
			}
		System.out.println();
		}
		
	}
}
```

ich weiss auch nicht , wie ich das in zeile 7 genau machen soll
bitte um hilfe


----------



## tfa (26. Mrz 2012)

Das ist ein int-Array. Da kann man keine Strings reinstecken.


----------



## babuschka (26. Mrz 2012)

woher weiss ich ob ich beim array ein int oder ein string hinschreiben muss? weil es muss ja zahlen ausgeben....


----------



## babuschka (26. Mrz 2012)

was isen der unterschied zwischen einem int und einem string array????


----------



## tfa (26. Mrz 2012)

Der Unterschied zwischen ints und Strings ist dir klar? 
int sind ganze Zahlen, String Zeichenketten. Die Grundlagen solltest du schon beherrschen, bevor du dich an zweidimensionale Arrays wagst.


----------



## babuschka (26. Mrz 2012)

ja klar das ist mir klar, nur ich komm immer noch nicht mit meiner aufgabenstellung vorran


----------



## babuschka (26. Mrz 2012)

und ich will da ja gerade zahlen ausgebene also "int" und da wo ne ungerade zahl ist soll er ne 0 ausgeben und 0 ist ja auch ein int
deswegen versteh ich nicht wieso ich da jetzt überall ein string schreiben muss


----------



## SlaterB (26. Mrz 2012)

dir kann aber niemand helfen wenn du nicht konkret wirst,
entscheide dich für int oder String und speichere dann konsequent Zahlen oder Zeichenketten,
falls du auf bestimmte deutlich formulierte Probleme triffst ("aus folgenden Gründen habe ich mich für String entschieden, muss an dieser Stelle aber doch rechnen, das geht schlecht") kann man diskutieren, 
nur aber "ich weiß nun um String und int, verwende aber immer noch int und kann kein String speichern" zeugt nicht von Denkprozessen


----------



## babuschka (26. Mrz 2012)

willst du mich verarschen , diese s****** antworten kannst du dir sparen ! entweder du hilfst jemanden mit deinen antworten oder hälst deine klappe!


----------



## nillehammer (26. Mrz 2012)

> und ich will da ja gerade zahlen ausgebene also "int" und da wo ne ungerade zahl ist soll er ne 0 ausgeben und 0 ist ja auch ein int
> deswegen versteh ich nicht wieso ich da jetzt überall ein string schreiben muss


Für Deine Aufgabenstellung brauchst Du keine Strings. Hat hier auch keiner geschrieben, dass Du sie brauchst. Du selbst hast sie verwendet und zwar in:

```
array[i][j]="  ";
```
Du hast einen Array mit int-Feldern und versuchst hier einen String zuzuweisen. Und das geht eben nicht.


----------



## babuschka (26. Mrz 2012)

perfekt vielen dank , aber was kommt da denn rein?


----------



## nillehammer (26. Mrz 2012)

Wieso willst Du da überhaupt was reinmachen. Es geht doch nur um die Ausgabe. Schreib in die if-/else Verzweigungen Deine System.outs und gut.


----------



## SlaterB (26. Mrz 2012)

wenn man bedenkt wie ich im Muster-Thema ausdauernd und höflich geholten habe ist diese Entgleisung nicht zu entschuldigen,
Thema geschlossen


----------

